
Steve Kordek, Innovator of Pinball Game, Dies at 100 - raphar
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/02/24/business/steve-kordek-innovator-of-pinball-game-dies-at-100.html?_r=2&pagewanted=all
======
nathanpc
R.I.P.

